# Florida Flagfish - The great algae eaters



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just mentioned these fish in another thread and thought it would be interesting to start a new one to see if anyone has had experience with them.

From what I understand, they are great algae eaters, don't get much more than 2", and are peaceful unless you mix sexes in the same tank.

Here's one link that tells a little about them.
http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_eater_flag_fish.htm

Does anyone have any experience or comments on them?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm hoping to get my hands on some soon, no experience yet. Although, I have heard that some are very aggressive and some are not. I've read the difference is location, with Florida ones being non-aggressive (except when guarding eggs/spawning), and the ones from around Mexico being very aggressive. I hope I get some friendly ones!

I hope there will be some good experiences given in this thread. :smile:


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

These guys are pretty good algae eaters when it comes to green hair algaes. I've had 3 clean a 75g with gusto and had the same reports when I recommended them to others. However, I would avoid the males (the colorful ones to where they get their name). The males can be somewhat aggressive.


----------

